# Pork Spare Ribs



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The other day my daughter told me "...there are ******** on TV BBQing ribs, and they're getting paid for it!" Ah, ha, ha, ha...she's a funny girl.

So ribs sounded good and I needed something to serve alongside Turtle Burgers the other night. (not everyone likes Turtle Burgers). So I made a rack of spare ribs in the smoker.









I used a rub. There are 14 trilion rib rub recipes out there; this one is pretty basic.
Ingredients: 
1/2 cup - brown sugar 
1/4 cup - paprika 
1 tbsp - black pepper 
1 tbsp - salt 
1 tbsp - chili powder 
1 tbsp - garlic powder 
1 tbsp - onion powder
1 tsp - cayenne

I like to smoke pork ribs in shallow aluminum pans. This way the meat cooks in its own juices and it doesn't dry out or make a mess out of the smoker or oven.









I prefer pecan wood for smoking spare ribs. 2 pans of wet sawdust is plenty.









Smoke for 4 hours at 200° to 225°, flipping the meat over once after about 2 hours. Then with the racks bone-side down, brush on your favorite BBQ sauce and then cook a couple hours more. You can cover them with foil if you want









God made spare ribs to cook in sauerkraut, but these are OK.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey Goob, I just smoked a couple racks this weekend. I trim them to St. Louis cut first. Hard to beat! And I'm putting a couple butts in the smoker tomorrow morning before I go to work. I've been cooking a lot lately.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> Hey Goob, I just smoked a couple racks this weekend. I trim them to St. Louis cut first. Hard to beat! And I'm putting a couple butts in the smoker tomorrow morning before I go to work. I've been cooking a lot lately.


keep us posted

do some pics


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Come on down to the Parker Sage Grouse Count with us and enjoy some pulled pork. I'll get some pics posted next time.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Dang! Those look tasty!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Those look so dang good! 




Turtle burgers? Really??
:O>>:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Those look so dang good!
> 
> Turtle burgers? Really??
> :O>>:


They are really good.

see: viewtopic.php?f=50&t=35938


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Ah, I get it now! Turtle burgers...extremely creative!


----------

